# Bass for stocking



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Greetings All

I am looking for largemouth bass for stocking somewhere around 50fish. Looking for sizes 14+ inches. These fish are needed to replace fish that were taken from a kids fishing pond. I would like to find 5 or so real trophys to slip into the lake for the kids to battle with. I called a couple fish farms to get prices but they could not get them or the prices were really high. Now if someone has a old farm pond or something like that I will come catch them myself. Any ideas will help. I only called the numbers provided by the ohio department of wildlife web pages. If anyone knows anybody that sells them let me know.

thanks
Jim


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Adult largemouths arn't cheap to grow, even if they're pellet fed. Perhaps consider stocking 8-10" fish? I realize you want to see results fast, but transporting fish from one pond to another isn't always the greatest idea.


----------

